# The SNES PowerPak is HERE!!!!!



## gblock247 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.retrousb.com/product_info.php?c...;products_id=84

Obviously the Super FX chip games aren't gonna work (Mario RPG, Starfox, etc) here's the incompatability list: http://www.retrousb.com/downloads/incompatibilitylist.html

I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 5, 2009)

It's beautiful!


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 5, 2009)

DO WANT!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice but a bit bloody expensive ln my opinion.  You can get a classic copier for less then half of that.  I wonder how it fares with games with copy protection like Aladdin.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe a Chinese-flashcart-clone company will get their hands on one of these, copy it 1 to 1, and sell it on DX for under $30. Here's hoping!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 5, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Very nice but a bit bloody expensive ln my opinion.  You can get a classic copier for less then half of that.  I wonder how it fares with games with copy protection like Aladdin.


true about the classic copiers i was thinking of getting one but then again i don't have a floppy drive anymore :/
that's a good question about Aladdin, hope someone does a review of it and puts it through its paces with it and other protected games.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The floppy drives are built into the classic copiers, you don't need to supply one.  Well, unless you buy a very early Magicom or Magic Drive.  But seeing as they came in 8 Mbit and 16 Mbit forms you won't really find them anymore. lol


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to know what happened to that N64 flashcart


----------



## mumbly (Nov 7, 2009)

Please don’t buy something from RetroZone (like the SNES or NES Powerpack) !!! They rob you !!! I can prove you that they are not honest, they keep your cash and they never send the products ! Follow my advice...


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

omg, that looks awesome.
Not buying it though, at that price no way lol


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 8, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Maybe a Chinese-flashcart-clone company will get their hands on one of these, copy it 1 to 1, and sell it on DX for under $30. Here's hoping!


the NES one has been there forever and they never cloned it so dont count on it


----------



## danih (Nov 9, 2009)

What does the NTSC/PAL lockout mean? It certainly sounds bad, is "none" the best option LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)

danih said:
			
		

> What does the NTSC/PAL lockout mean? It certainly sounds bad, is "none" the best option LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SNES had a chip in it that checked to make sure the cart you were playing was for your system, similar to the NES and N64.  If you're lockout chip didn't match the one in the cart it wouldn't run.  Choosing "none" would be a bad option unless your SNES was modded!  It's basically as simple as picking the region of your console.


----------

